# ¿Lima es una Ciudad Grande o Pequeña?



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Siempre pensé y me jacté de que Lima era una ciudad grande, guiándome especialmente por el hecho de que tuviera más de 7 
millones de habitantes. Sin embargo, comparando a nuestra capital con sus pares del mundo, me he encontrado con la triste 
realidad de que es más bien pequeña.
Se puede decir que vivimos bastante apiñados. Aunque parezca mentira, ciudades bastante menos pobladas, como Santiago, 
ocupan un área mayor, en tanto que otras ciudades con poblaciones similares a la limeña, son dos, tres y hasta cuatro veces más 
grandes. Ni que hablar de los monstruos, como Los Angeles, Nueva York o Chicago, que son como diez veces más grandes, 
pese a que su población sólo es, en el mejor de los casos, tres veces la de Lima.









_En esta vista satelital, a 31.04 millas, se aprecia que Santiago es más grande que Lima, aunque usted no lo crea._

Supongo que la pequeñez de nuestra ciudad se debe a que las calles son estrechas, las casas pequeñas y tugurizadas,
y hay escasísimas áreas verdes.

Siempre ví a las inmobiliarias como grandes pirañas deseosas de lucrar con la ciudad, invadiendo áreas agrícolas del sur. Sin 
embargo, ahora me doy cuenta de que lo que hacen es tratar de llevarnos a estándares urbanísticos más racionales. 
Extender Lima hacia San Bartolo y los balnearios del sur no es un mero acto mercantilista, sino una necesidad, pues nuestra
ciudad es una verdadera pulga, y debe crecer.

¿Qué opinan ustedes?


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Esta bien como esta, en mi opinion. Si ocupa mas espacio entonces habran menos areas verdes...menos valles agricolas, etc. Que se quede como esta y que mejor crezca hacia arriba.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

uy chu, la k, escribí doble


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

de que deba crecer, no lo veo tan necesario, hay ciudades que se están quedando vacías en el interior, lo que sí debería haber en todoc caso es un proyecto bien planteado de desarrollo urbano


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Al menos me parecen casi del mismo tamaño, en la parte norte de Lima hay mayor nubosidad que cubre la parte de Puente Piedra, Ventanilla, Carabayllo, Santa Rosa y Ancón. Además la "mancha" urbana de Santiago de Chile se ve más uniforme creo debido a que las tomas de Lima estan divididas en varios cuadros a diferecia de la de Santiago y se ve como que es más grande. Además la prosperidad de Chile hace que en general la ciudad se vea más uniforme que Lima, donde enormes sectores de la periferia esta conformada por barriadas que apenas se distinguen del entorno natural.


----------



## andresrelimeÑo (Oct 7, 2005)

EN LIMA EL CIELO ESTA NUBLADO LA PARTE NORTE


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

En esta imagen nocturna se puede apreciar otras áreas, básicamente estrechas franjas poblacionales.
Sin embargo, aún así, Lima es apenas comparable a Santiago, pese a que la capital chilena tiene sólo 5 millones de habitantes.
Nuestra capital necesita crecer, no por una mera frivolidad, sino para mejorar la calidad de vida de la población. Se necesita tener avenidas amplias, grandes parques y bermas, etc. No podemos conformarnos con tener casas sin siquiera un metro de jardín o con una fachada a sólo un metro de la pista.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Acaso es algo BUENO que nuestra ciudad sea mas grande??? Si las partes mas grandes de Lima son las mas FEAS!!! Por favor....


----------



## Dodiperu (Nov 20, 2005)

*El mapa satelital está incompleto*

Empezando no sale hasta Ancón y allí está Comas,Carabayllo,Independencia,que es todo el Cono Norte... con las justas sale el Aeropuerto y un pedacito de Ventanilla... luego no sale San Juan de Lurigancho y apenas se divisa la Carretera Central...por el sur,apenas termina en la Panamericana Sur y no sale la extensa Villa El Salvador ni Villa María del Triunfo ,ni Pachacámac ni Lurín (y son benévolo en no incluir a las playas del sur).... Cieneguilla y Huaycán brillan por su ausencia... Más bien en la imagen nocturna,está más delineado... 
Tengan en cuenta que hay mucho cerro bordeando el valle de Lima y gran parte de los Conos se ha asentado en dichos cerros y ésto hace que el terreno sea menor... si ocupan una montaña,no es lo mismo que un valle planito... Santiago de Chile es un valle extenso y hacia la zona de la Cordillera,no se ha poblado nada.... por eso se vé como una mancha de aceite... lo mismo Bogotá... En todo caso Buenos Aires al ser totalmente llana,si pudiera ser muchisimo más extensa.. no hay ni una colinita !!!!... 
Habría que comparar a Lima con Ciudad de México,porque existe una geografía (a excepción del mar),un poco parecida... 
En el caso del área metropolitana de New York,ellos abarcan mucho terreno porque todos los suburbios se unen... y visto desde el aire,no se aprecia NYC,sino toda el área metropolitana con suburbios de estados vecinos como New Jersey y Connecticut...y pareciera enorme...pero allí ya estamos hablando de 20 millones de habitantes... y no los 10 que registra NYC... (ó sea sus boroughs tradicionales)... 
La ciudad más extensa del mundo es Oslo,Noruega...porque está repleta de bosques y sus limites municipales son extensisimos... claro que entre barrio y barrio hay que recorrer varios minutos en auto en que no se ven casas... sino bosques... parecido sucede en Helsinki,Finlandia... 
Dodi


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

*que extraño , puedes notar a simple vista que Lima es mas grande*

me refiero al casco principal de la ciudad , como que Lima tiene plazas mas grandes , ademas de avenidas , en general Lima se vé mucho mas grande , aparte de datos mas concretos , aqui un mapa mas completo de 1995 , para que comparen,


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Yo no creo que Lima deba crecer, más bien debería mejorar su nivel de vida existente.


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

pienso lo mismo que tu Bajopontino , y quisiera en cambio que se achique un poco , podría ser ? tal vez llevando a muchos que han emigrado a Lima a sus
lugares de origen , es decir creando las condiciones para que la gente regrese a sus provincias , hay demasiado centralismo en Lima.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Para empezar, Lima no es más grande que Santiago. Si se considera la zona sur (Villa El Salvador y alrededores), la zona del noreste (Comas, San Juan de Lurigancho), los bolsones urbanos del Norte (Ventanilla, Puente Piedra) y la estrecha franja de la carretera central, apenas iguala en tamaño a la capital chilena. Pero resulta que ésta tiene sólo 5 millones de habitantes, frente a más de 7 de nuestra ciudad.
En segundo lugar, nadie es tan infantil como para plantear el crecimiento sólo para que nuestra ciudad mejore en el ranking de ciudades grandes ni alguna estupidez así.
Si se habla de crecimiento del área es por una cuestión de mejora de la calidad de vida de la población. No creo que se deba mantener la situación actual, en que decenas de miles de familias viven apiñadas en callejones, tugurios y viviendas indignas. Ni que se tenga que construir una casa encima de otra en los cerros, o al borde del precipicio, junto al río. Ni que interminables manzanas de los pueblos jóvenes no tengan ni un sólo parque, ni lugares de recreación. O que los barrios tengan calles estrechísimas, sin espacios para jardines, bermas ni nada por el estilo.
La verdad es que nuestra ciudad se apiña en un espacio demasiado reducido. Por eso es que apenas iguala en tamaño a Santiago, y es mucho menos extensa que ciudades con su misma población.
Por otra parte, cuando uno ve en el mapa el área de Lima, se da cuenta de que apenas es un punto en el inmenso territorio peruano, por lo que el hecho de que se extienda hacia zonas más propicias y amplias, tanto del norte como del sur, no afecta en nada el ecosistema, ni pone en peligro su abastecimiento agrícola. 
Por lo tanto, espero que el déficit del millón de viviendas a nivel nacional, del cual seguramente la mitad corresponde a Lima, se subsane construyéndolas en gran parte en esas zonas libres, pues la ciudad necesita destugurizarse.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

En primer lugar, ¿Ambas imagenes están a la misma escala?, de ser así, si tomamos en cuenta la zona norte y sur de Lima que falta, resulta más grande que Santiago, pero es justo estas partes que faltan, zonas un poco deprimidas, lo bueno es que Lima ya no recibe la misma cantidad de inmigrantes de antes, ahora sólo que da mejorar el nivel de vida, y porque no seguir lo que propuso friend, hacer que muchos de los provincianos de Lima, vuelvan a au tierra natal, pero eso sólo se logrará cuando la situación económica del País mejore.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Sí, Bajopontino, están a la misma escala. Las zonas que faltan de Lima son sólo bolsones o franjas, así que no aumentan mucho que se diga. La verdad es que nuestra ciudad es demasiado pequeña para tan enorme población. Hay una densidad muy alta.
En cuanto a lo de propiciar que los provincianos regresen a su tierra, eso está bastante verde. Con que desaceleremos el crecimiento poblacional de Lima (lo cual ya viene ocurriendo) es bastante.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno en todo caso por población, Lima debería lucir muchos más grande que Santiago, como será si la comparamos con Ciudad de México.
Lo que pasa también es que en los conos en cada casa viven hasta la tercera Generación, El abuelo, El Papá, el Tío, el hijo, el nieto, la trampa, etc, etc, las casas en promedio tienen tres pisos, y uno construye a largo plazo, pensando en los hijos, el segundo piso para la Juana, el Tercero para el Enrrique, y en el cuarto piso se alquilan habitaciones, sin mentirles, tengo un amigo en mi barrio que su casa es de seis pisos, el área es de 80m2, y allí viven desde sus abuelos hasta sus sobrinos.


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

el asunto es haber visitado ambas ciudades , cuantos kilometros cuadrados son 70,000 hectareas? ,a ver los ingenieros del foro.
yo conozco ambas y les puedo asegurar que Lima es mas grande 
Lima es la cuarta megalopolis de Sudamerica despues de Buenos Aires , Sao Paulo y Rio , 
Siempre supe que Lima era una de las ciudades mas extensas del mundo.
Ahora decidanse el tema del thread es sobre el tamaño de las ciudades y presentan una foto de google earth donde el mapa de Lima está mutilado , y asi no mas calculando la parte que no sale de Lima , Lima resulta siendo mas grande entonces no sé esa insistencia en decir que Santiago es mas grande
y ademas meter los callejones y tugurios de Lima que no viene al caso , para eso armen otro thread en que digan , que ciudad tiene menos tugurios o mas servicios o mejor transporte.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Bueno en todo caso por población, Lima debería lucir muchos más grande que Santiago, como será si la comparamos con Ciudad de México.
> Lo que pasa también es que en los conos en cada casa viven hasta la tercera Generación, El abuelo, El Papá, el Tío, el hijo, el nieto, la trampa, etc, etc, las casas en promedio tienen tres pisos, y uno construye a largo plazo, pensando en los hijos, el segundo piso para la Juana, el Tercero para el Enrrique, y en el cuarto piso se alquilan habitaciones, sin mentirles, tengo un amigo en mi barrio que su casa es de seis pisos, el área es de 80m2, y allí viven desde sus abuelos hasta sus sobrinos.


Claro, así es. Hay un hacinamiento terrible.
Comparada con México, Lima es una pulga. Lo mismo nos pasa con Buenos Aires o Sao Paulo, que son como seis veces más grandes que Lima (pese a que la población de estas dos últimas ciudades es sólo el doble que la de nuestra capital, si no me equivoco)


----------



## 1984 D.F. (Jul 30, 2005)

friendLima said:


> el asunto es haber visitado ambas ciudades , *cuantos kilometros cuadrados son 70,000 hectareas?* ,a ver los ingenieros del foro.
> yo conozco ambas y les puedo asegurar que Lima es mas grande
> Lima es la cuarta megalopolis de Sudamerica despues de Buenos Aires , Sao Paulo y Rio ,


*70,000 hectáreas = 700 km2​*


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

*solo miren el mapa azul*

*todo lo que le vuelan a Lima en la foto de google earth.
y eso que es un mapa de 1995.*










*y fijense que Lima abarca hasta Chosica , ya que está unida por los distritos de Ate y Chaclacayo , ademas de Cieneguilla. *


----------



## 1984 D.F. (Jul 30, 2005)

Visitando el foro peruano:

Realmente no creo que sea tan importante el tamaño de la ciudad en cuanto a extensión geográfica se refiere, sino más bien en la cantidad y calidad de servicios que esta pueda ofrecer.

Creanme que no es muy divertido tener que cruzar 70 km para desplazarse de norte a sur, como es el caso de Ciudad de México, aún con metro y demás sistemas de transporte, no es precisamente grato vivir en una ciudad tan grande.

Lima es de un tamaño grande, sin ser inmensa, eso no es nada malo, mejor una ciudad pequeña bien atendida, que un desastre de ciudad (como lo son algunos puntos del d.f.) por tanta población.


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

xoceelias said:


> *70,000 hectáreas = 700 km2​*


*ante todo muchas gracias Xoceelias
si estas en lo cierto , Santiago tiene 700 Km2 en 1992
pongamosle 1,000 km2

Lima , tiene 2,664 km2*


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

friendLima said:


> el asunto es haber visitado ambas ciudades , cuantos kilometros cuadrados son 70,000 hectareas? ,a ver los ingenieros del foro.
> yo conozco ambas y les puedo asegurar que Lima es mas grande
> Lima es la cuarta megalopolis de Sudamerica despues de Buenos Aires , Sao Paulo y Rio ,
> Siempre supe que Lima era una de las ciudades mas extensas del mundo.
> ...


No vengas a pontificar, mi estimado. Para empezar, te diré que 70 mil hectáreas son 700 km2.
Por otro lado, chequea el Google y verás que Lima no es, ni por asomo, una de las ciudades más extensas.
En cuanto al mapa, para compensar la parte que no sale en el Google, he tomado en cuenta tu mismo mapa, así como el de Lima nocturna. Considerando todo eso, Lima apenas iguala en tamaño a Santiago.
En cuanto a lo de los callejones y tugurios, te informo que el tema tiene que ver con tamaño de la ciudad, densidad, hacinamiento y tugurización. Por lo tanto, ninguno de los rubros mencionados es irrelevante ni está demás.


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

*pero el tema del thread es la extensión*

*si es grande o pequeña , si se tratara de servicios , habría que hacer un thread de servicios y calidad de vida.
Santiago le gana a Lima actualmente en servicios y calidad de vida, en general ,pero eso no quiere decir que Lima no tenga grandes barrios con alta calidad de vida y todos los servicios y lujos que se puedan ofrecer , ademas la ciudad de Lima a comenzado a mejorar , no con la velocidad que quisieramos pero poco a poco see stan inaugurando grandes obras , como por ejemplo el aeropuerto es de los mejores de la región y eso no lo estoy lanzando yo , eso lo dicen paginas serias , generalmente todos mis datos y afirmaciones son muy bien fundamentadas.*


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

bueno si quieres tocar el tema de los tugurios , Santiago tambien los tiene,
ademas eso ya viene a ser otra cosa densidad etc.etc., pero si quieres ponerlo ponlo.
asi de una pagina chilena :
http://www.icarito.cl/icarito/2003/926/pag2.htm
Por otra parte, el crecimiento de la población va acompañado de una expansión territorial de la ciudad y de un aumento de la densidad poblacional. Así, a 50 años de su fundación, en 1591 Santiago ocupaba 218 hectáreas, con una densidad de 6,8 habitantes por Km2. No obstante, a fines del siglo XVIII, Santiago ya ocupaba 400 hectáreas y la densidad sobrepasaba los 100 habitantes por Km2. 

A principios del siglo XX, la ciudad abarcaba casi 4.000 hectáreas y comenzaba el desarrollo de núcleos satelitales (Puente Alto, San Bernardo y Maipú), los que poco a poco se unieron a Santiago.

*Para 1960, el crecimiento de Santiago continuaba desarrollándose en forma acelerada y su expansión física ya alcanzaba unas 20.000 hectáreas. En 1980, la ciudad tenía una extensión cercana a las 45.000 hectáreas y en 1990 llegaba a las 70.000 hectáreas.*

ahora de Wikipedia sobre Lima :
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lima
*La Gran Lima tiene actualmente una extensión de 2.664,67 km² a través de los valles de los ríos Chillón, Rímac, Surco y Lurín y del desierto entre ellos.*

*La llamada Ciudad de los Reyes fue durante el Virreinato el cetro y orgullo de España en América, es por ello que se encargarón de su embellecimiento, con grandes casonas, catedrales y plazas. Lima tambien fue conocida como la "ciudad jardín" debido a la gran cantidad de parques que poseía*.


----------



## FerGon (Jun 7, 2004)

Lima es demasiado grande


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Santiago es más un toque más grande...fácil porque las distancias se recorren más rápido les pareció más pequeña que Lima...pero eso es porque la infraestuctura vial es mucho mejor que la de Lima...aparte que los medios de transporte son más modernos y van más rapido. Sea o no Lima más grande la cosa es que de nada vale tener una ciudad de grandes proporciones cuando más de la mitad de esta es pobre y por lo tanto fea.


----------



## lem123_ar (Oct 19, 2005)

xoceelias said:


> Visitando el foro peruano:
> 
> Realmente no creo que sea tan importante el tamaño de la ciudad en cuanto a extensión geográfica se refiere, sino más bien en la cantidad y calidad de servicios que esta pueda ofrecer.
> 
> ...


Tambien estoy de visita por el foro y comparto lo de nuestro amigo mexicano, Buenos Aires es extensisima y si tomamos toda el area metropolitana, desde donde comienza por el norte en Escobar hasta el sur casi llegando a La Plata tenes mas de 120 km y desde el centro de la ciudad hasta Lujan cerca de 70 de este a oeste. Si bien tienes autopistas y medios de transporte para movilizarte con bastante rapidez tampoco es lo mas grato tener que movilizarte esa cantidad de km solo para ir a trabajar (cosa que hice en su momento)
No tengo el gusto de conocer vuestra ciudad, pero se me ha hecho mucho mas interesante, grande y bonita que lo que creia; y con respecto a las barriadas, es algo cronico en todas la ciudades de LA, casi sin excepcion.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Friendlima: la extensión que tú pones no es la extensión de la ciudad de Lima, sino de toda la provincia. Y tú sabes que no hay una ocupación de toda el área de la provincia, pues existen enormes arenales y grandes cerros sin población alguna, como se puede ver cuando se viaja al norte, centro o sur. En la zona del centro, norte o noroeste, no puedes considerar como totalmente ocupada un área de la cual sólo están urbanizadas estrechas franjas o bolsones.
La ciudad de Lima no tiene, pues, esos 2,664 km2 que dices, sino mucho menos. 
En cuanto a tu mención a los chilenos, espero que ésta no provoque, como siempre ocurre con tus intervenciones, que se desvirtúe el thread. La comparación que hice con Santiago no fue para establecer una competencia de tamaños, sino para hacer ver que nuestra ciudad no es lo grande que le correspondería para su tamaño poblacional. Está demasiado apiñada y necesita más espacio.
PD: Cuando digo que Lima necesita crecer, no me refiero a que deba tener más población (7.5 millones es más que suficiente), sino que ésta debería estar más extendida geográficamente.
Y por enésima vez, no me refiero a un crecimiento para ganar una competencia, sino para mejorar la calidad de vida. ¿Acaso no les gustaría tener nuevos y extensos parques y bulevares, nuevos Campos de Marte, calles más amplias, etc.? ¿Acaso no nos andamos quejando de que Lima no tiene áreas verdes? En la apiñada área actual no se podría tenerlas. Se necesita más espacio.
Como una evidencia de que nuestra ciudad no es tan grande, aquí va una imagen en la que se le compara con Monterrey, urbe mexicana con la mitad de población, pero que sin embargo ya se aproxima en extensión a la nuestra.










En esta otra, se puede ver la enorme diferencia con Buenos Aires, ciudad con una población que no duplica a la de Lima, pero con un área tres o cuatro veces mayor.


----------



## Dodiperu (Nov 20, 2005)

*Eso es ya imposible*



friendLima said:


> pienso lo mismo que tu Bajopontino , y quisiera en cambio que se achique un poco , podría ser ? tal vez llevando a muchos que han emigrado a Lima a sus
> lugares de origen , es decir creando las condiciones para que la gente regrese a sus provincias , hay demasiado centralismo en Lima.


Al contrario,va crecer màs y màs monstruosamente... "las mamachas" tienen un promedio de 6 ó 7 hijos.... las mujeres màs urbanas apenas tienen 1 ò 2 hijos (me refiero en la actualidad y no como antiguamente que todas eran madres de numerosos hijos)... por lo tanto,Lima seguirà creciendo y creciendo...sobretodo los barrios pobres... 
Dodi


----------



## Mavo92 (Apr 24, 2005)

Lima es una ciudad que ha crecido demasiado en horizontal,es decir muchas construcciones de 1 o 2 pisos, con el consiguiente problema de extender los servicios de agua, desague, electricidad a muchas zonas, y que algunas veces por costes no se puede realizar.Se deberia de promover más la construcción de departamentos,y regular las leyes del suelo para quien quiera edificar.


----------



## FerGon (Jun 7, 2004)

Mavo92 said:


> Lima es una ciudad que ha crecido demasiado en horizontal,es decir muchas construcciones de 1 o 2 pisos, con el consiguiente problema de extender los servicios de agua, desague, electricidad a muchas zonas, y que algunas veces por costes no se puede realizar.Se deberia de promover más la construcción de departamentos,y regular las leyes del suelo para quien quiera edificar.


Claro como en todo el mundo.....
Se tienen que costruir mas departamentos!!


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Estoy de acuerdo con eso. Lima necesita más edificios. Sin embargo, aún así tiene que desplegarse más, pues en las zonas populares hay demasiada densidad y hacinamiento. Además, no hay nada de áreas verdes.


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Creo que se discute innecesariamente sobre la extensión de la ciudad, los datos varian mucho dependiendo de los metodos o criterios. Por lo que puedo ver en internet, Santiago es por ejemplo ligeramente mas extensa que Lima, pero esto es totalmente normal, que una ciudad menos poblada sea más extensa que otra más poblada. Las causas van desde la limitación geográfica al mismo desarrollo de las ciudades. Hay ejemplos más impresionantes, como Boston cuya área urbana es más extensa que la de Los Angeles y sin embargo esta última es casi 3 veces más poblada. Lima tiene una densidad regular si la comparamos con ciudades asiáticas. Lo que nos falta es la construcción más acelerada de edificios de apartamentos y la implementación de más zonas verdes, aunque Uds. son testigos que desde hace unos años hay un boom de construcción residencial, vean nomas los numerosos edificios que se construyen en Magdalena, Jesus Maria o Pueblo Libre y que tienen bastante acogida.


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

perupd said:


> Santiago es más un toque más grande...fácil porque las distancias se recorren más rápido les pareció más pequeña que Lima...pero eso es porque la infraestuctura vial es mucho mejor que la de Lima...aparte que los medios de transporte son más modernos y van más rapido. Sea o no Lima más grande la cosa es que de nada vale tener una ciudad de grandes proporciones cuando más de la mitad de esta es pobre y por lo tanto fea.


 Te equivocas PeruPd Lima es mas grande y siempre lo ha sido ,conozco Santiago muy bien , he recorrido sus barrios , y los de Lima tambien , Lima es
una ciudad mas grande y de otras proporciones con respecto a Santiago , las razones ? siempre fuè mas importante , ademas de ser la capital de un pais con mayor poblaciòn , sus plazas , palacios son de mas grande proporciòn , inclusive la zona neo clasica es mas grande y asi etc.etc.etc.
En cuanto a palacios y joyas arquitectonicas , ya que tocas el tema de la belleza , Lima tiene mas , plazas enteras construidas especialmente como
la San Martin o Bolognesi que ya tienen 100 años , pues ni hablar del centro colonial , y eso no quiere decir que Santiago no tenga palacios bellos , y es verdad ahora con su prosperidad economica los tienen mejor cuidados que muchos de los de Lima , y te cuento experiencias personales , he preguntado la impresion de Santiago y su concepto con respecto a Lima , a varios amigos ,que han viajado
y todos me dicen que Santiago tiene mas edificios corporativos , ciudad mas consolidada , se ve mas bienestar, 100 y mas veces mejor transporte , prosperidad economica , pero la hermosura , cultura propia ,edificios y palacios historicos y hasta edificios de
vanguardia las palmas se las lleva Lima , ellos no tienen un Barranco por ejemplo , asi eso lo que tu dices: de que vale tener esto u lo otro , es solo un decir por que yo creo que Lima se està transformando tratando de cerrar la brecha de lo que nos retrasamos en años pasados.


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

*sobre lo que dices :*
[_I]Friendlima: la extensión que tú pones no es la extensión de la ciudad de Lima, sino de toda la provincia. Y tú sabes que no hay una ocupación de toda el área de la provincia, pues existen enormes arenales y grandes cerros sin población alguna, como se puede ver cuando se viaja al norte, centro o sur. En la zona del centro, norte o noroeste, no puedes considerar como totalmente ocupada un área de la cual sólo están urbanizadas estrechas franjas o bolsones.
La ciudad de Lima no tiene, pues, esos 2,664 km2 que dices, sino mucho menos. _ 

*1ero. yo hablo con datos serios , quieres otra pagina con la extensiòn de Lima metropolitana ? pues aqui va :*http://www.geocities.com/cesarjimenez.geo/La_Ciudad_de_Lima.htm
*La superficie total de Lima Metropolitana (provincias de Lima y Callao) es de 2.812 km2 (281.200 hectareas).

La distribucion de la poblacion relativamente no es homogenea, siendo los distritos perifericos los que registran menores densidades.

La densidad media de la poblacion en las zonas ocupadas del territorio de Lima es escasamente superior a los 100 habitantes por hectarea. * 
contrariamente a lo que dices Lima no es tan densa.
Por que no mejor mandas paginas serìas con tus datos para verificarlos ?

_En cuanto a tu mención a los chilenos, espero que ésta no provoque, como siempre ocurre con tus intervenciones, que se desvirtúe el thread. La comparación que hice con Santiago no fue para establecer una competencia de tamaños, sino para hacer ver que nuestra ciudad no es lo grande que le correspondería para su tamaño poblacional. Está demasiado apiñada y necesita más espacio.
PD: Cuando digo que Lima necesita crecer, no me refiero a que deba tener más población (7.5 millones es más que suficiente), sino que ésta debería estar más extendida geográficamente_[/I]

*que yo sepa estoy hablando solo de la extensiòn de la ciudad, no quiero dejar
flotando datos errados sobre mi ciudad , ademas de estar en el foro peruano
y no hago mayores comentarios que los que proporcionan paginas serìas.Practicamente transcribo lo que dicen paginas serìas , tambien las paginas serìas no se pueden mandar ? en nuestro propio foro ? para hablar sobre temas de nuestra propia ciudad ?*

*Osea los dos datos que he enviado se refieren al area metropolitana ,
Lima es el doble , los que digan que Santiago es mas grande que manden paginas serìas.
Ahora no envien o digan el area de la Region Metropolitana, de Chile , que es una region mas , de las que Chile tiene , y es de mas o menos 15,000 km2
si fuera asi tendriamos que comprararlo con el departamento que es la equivalencia politica y es de alrededor mas o menos de 33,000 km2.*
*Hagamos mas cientifico el thread.*


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

PaiMei74 said:


> Lo que nos falta es la construcción más acelerada de edificios de apartamentos y la implementación de más zonas verdes, aunque Uds. son testigos que desde hace unos años hay un boom de construcción residencial, vean nomas los numerosos edificios que se construyen en Magdalena, Jesus Maria o Pueblo Libre y que tienen bastante acogida.


Así es, Paimei. Los planes de vivienda están mejorando mucho las condiciones de vida de la poblacíón y la fisonomía de la ciudad. Y seguirán haciéndolo, sin duda alguna.
Gracias a ellos, Lima se irá destugurizando, adoptará líneas urbanísticas más modernas e incorporará más áreas verdes y de recreación. En el mediano plazo, ello llevará a ocupar las extensas zonas eriazas del norte y sur de la ciudad, contribuyendo a descongestionarla.


----------



## Copihue (Nov 20, 2005)

pedro1011 said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con eso. Lima necesita más edificios. Sin embargo, aún así tiene que desplegarse más, pues en las zonas populares hay demasiada densidad y hacinamiento. Además, no hay nada de áreas verdes.



Pedro me gusta tu sinceridad, creo que denota madurez.
Yo estoy de intrusa en el foro de ustedes, pero, tengo grandes amigos peruanos y por lo tanto he aprendido de ellos a conocer su pais.
Creo, que Santiago es mas grande en cuanto a la densidad, si comparan el skyline de Santiago con respecto a Lima veran que se ve mas poblado. Sus ciudades satelites, como San Bernardo, Maipu, etc, estan lejos del centro de la ciudad, pero ya forman parte del gran Santiago.
Pienso que a Lima hay que darle tiempo, recien ha empezado a desarrollarse y no dudo que algun dia se vera tan grande como Buenos Aires.
En cuanto a que Santiago no tiene sus joyas arquitectonicas, es muy cierto. Santiago perdio una gran cantidad de edficios antiguos debidos a los terremotos e incendios ( en la colonia, los españoles sufrieron el ataque de los mapuches) donde ellos quemaron muchas veces Santiago, perdiendo asi muchas cosas valiosas (y lo mismo la catedral de Santiago), creo que se incendio un par de veces. Y por ultimo, la tonteria de muchos chilenos de no valorar lo antiguo y lo han destruido para dar paso a lo moderno. Todavia existen barrios en Santiago, con mucha elegancia arquitectonica, pero estan un poco descuidados para mi gusto ( por ej: el barrio universitario, Concha Y Toro, el barrio Londres Paris, ÑuÑoa, son barrios bien clasicos. Les ruego que visiten el foro chileno y juzguen por ustedes mismos.
Saludos!!


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Friendlima: te reitero lo que ya te dije, pero tú al parecer no entiendes: la extensión que tú pones no es la extensión de la ciudad de Lima, sino de toda la provincia. Y tú sabes que no hay una ocupación de toda el área de la provincia, pues existen enormes arenales y grandes cerros sin población alguna, como se puede ver cuando se viaja al norte, centro o sur. En la zona del centro, norte o noroeste, no puedes considerar como totalmente ocupada un área de la cual sólo están urbanizadas estrechas franjas o bolsones.
La ciudad de Lima no tiene, pues, esos 2,664 km2 que dices, sino mucho menos.
No desconfío de tus datos serios (dicho sea de paso, no sé qué tan serio sea que postees dos cifras diferentes). De lo que desconfío es de la interpretación que tú sueles darles. No es lo mismo el área de la provincia de Lima que el área urbanizada, que es el tema de este thread. ¿Por qué te confundes con algo tan sencillo? ¿Por qué no miras el mapa del Google y te convences de que Lima no tiene el triple del tamaño de Santiago (como graciosamente dices), sino sólo el mismo tamaño?

Tus mismos datos te desmienten por completo, como te lo voy a demostrar. Según el texto que posteaste: "la densidad media de la poblacion en las zonas ocupadas del territorio de Lima es escasamente superior a los 100 habitantes por hectarea."
Bueno, trabajemos con ese dato tuyo. Como sabes, la población de Lima es de 7.5 millones, aproximadamente. Bueno, divide esa cantidad entre 100 habitantes por hectárea y... ¿cuánto te sale? Nada menos que... 75 mil hectáreas. Quiere decir que ésa es el área efectivamente poblada de Lima.
Y, como según tus propios datos, Santiago tiene "solamente" 70 mil hectáreas, significa que ambas ciudades .... son prácticamente iguales!!! ¿Convencido? Tus mismos datos te mataron.
Esto es lo que nos dijeron desde el principio el mapa del Google, el mapa nocturno y tu propio mapa.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

friendLima said:


> pienso lo mismo que tu Bajopontino , y quisiera en cambio que se achique un poco , podría ser ? tal vez llevando a muchos que han emigrado a Lima a sus
> lugares de origen , es decir creando las condiciones para que la gente regrese a sus provincias , hay demasiado centralismo en Lima.



ah???


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Pedro, veo que pusiste datos del link en Ciudades y Rascacielos. Has leído las respuestas? Mira lo que has ocasionado, jajaja. A la gente le encanta pelearse ;-)


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

PaiMei74 said:


> Pedro, veo que pusiste datos del link en Ciudades y Rascacielos. Has leído las respuestas? Mira lo que has ocasionado, jajaja. A la gente le encanta pelearse ;-)


No todavía no lo he visto. Ah, bueno, voy a decir que tú me pasaste el dato! Jajajaja!!! Seguramente que ya se están bronqueando los brasileños y mexicanos!!!


----------



## Copihue (Nov 20, 2005)

Dodiperu said:


> Cada vez que leo mensajes de ustedes,me deleito al infinito porque todo lo escriben con una elegante sensatez que me agrada muchisimo... lo único si,Copihue,que discrepo contigo eso de "Lima ha empezado a desarrollarse"... al contrario...es un monstruo imparable !!!!... En 1945 tenía apenas 600,000 habitantes... ahora tiene casi 9 millones !!!!... en sólo 60 años...
> Dodi



Dodi, yo tambien disfruto de tus escritos, estamos iguales.
Perdon , no quise decir que Lima no sea desarrollada, sino que ha empezado a crecer mas, porque tanto Santiago como Lima hace un par de decadas atras no tenian las supercarreteras que hoy gozan, ni los edificios tan modernos ( de vidrios relucientes) que hay hoy en dia. A eso me referia. El crecimiento va por etapas, hay veces que una area se desarrollan mas que otras. 
A mi personalmente me ha impresionado Lima, lo que yo habia visto de ella ( en los noticieros) generalmente es la zona pobre de la ciudad, y gracias a los foristas peruanos, he conocido la parte elegante de Lima, y creo que ustedes tambien ( aunque no tenemos tantas visitas de peruanos en nuestro foro) se habran dado cuenta que no es lo que nosostros nos imaginabamos, sino todo lo contrario, una grata sorpresa. Concuerdo con Pedro, el no se refiere al tamaño, en cuanto a desarrollo, cual ciudad es mejor que la otra en cuanto al desarrollo, sino en km cuadrados de poblacion y densidad.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

FriendLima, no sé que me habrás querido decir, xq la verdad, no entendí nada, Lo que si tengo bien claro es que me tiene sin cuidado que perupd le tenga afecto o no a Lima, ese no es de mi problema, y creo que tampoco el tuyo.

Todo el mundo sabe que; Lima es históricamente más importante que cualquier otra ciudad de A. delSur, pero eso no tiene nada q ver;tú, te cierras diciendo que; porque el centro histórico es mas grande, antigua y tiene más casonas.... pero y ¿qué?.Mira a Dubai por ejemplo., antiguamente era un pueblo de pescadores y en menos de 4 décadas se ha convertido en una mega metrópolis y en la meca del tax free.


----------



## Copihue (Nov 20, 2005)

friendLima said:


> los foros se trata de intercambiar opiniones , y las tuyas me parecen
> bastante valederas , aunque aqui en estos puntos me quedo un poquito con lo que dije ,sin restarle la veracidad y lo cierto que tienen de hecho tus comentarios , te cuento solo una cosa algun tiempo tuve que ir a trabajar a La Punta desde La Molina donde vivo alguna vez viaje en los enatru esos gusanos , el viaje una hora y todo el trayecto es clase media y alta , salvo la zona del Callao donde hay zonas peligrosas por ser puerto que tan grandes pude ser San Isidro , la zona financiera , la del Golf , la zona de Corpac , que tan grande pueda ser San Borja , que tan grande La Molina,
> que tan grande Miraflores y su gran aglomeración de edificios , ue tan grande Monterrico , que tan grande Aurora , que tan grande San Roque , que tan grande Jesus Maria , tal vez incluyendo los edificios altos de San Felipe , que tal Jesus Maria zona del Mercado o la zona del Mercado de Magdalena u Orrantia o tal vez Cieneguilla o La Punta , y eso no quiere decir que la Tupac Amaru no sea inmensa o la Pachacutec , o Villa El Salvador
> o la gigantesca Ventanilla , o Los Olivos o los barracones del Callao , o La Victoria, pues como será.
> ...



Perdona por meterme en este comentario, pero yo he vivido en USA por muchos años, he vivido mas en USA que en mi pais de nacimiento, me he criado en USA y me he educado en USA tambien.
Me parece irracionable tu comentario de que USA tiene barrios de pobreza mas grandes que el Peru, en primer lugar porque la poblacion de USA es casi 300 millones de personas comparada a los 30 millones de ustedes y el territorio ni hablar, es 100 veces mas grande que Peru. Todo es proporcional.
El estaunidense es pobre porque quiere, las oportunidades para salir de la pobreza abundan, pero si las personas no la quieren usar, no es culpa del pais. La droga esta en todas partes, sin ir mas lejos el Peru, ( desgraciamente juntamente con Bolivia) , es un gran productor de coca, no por eso quiere decir que todos los peruanos la usen o comercien con ella.
No se puede comparar un pais con otro, porque USA esta muy lejos de ser comparado a ningun pais latinoamericano, sabes por que? porque USA es un pais desarrollado y nosotros no. A Latinoamerica le falta mucho todavia para alcanzar a Estados Unidos, ni siquiera sus barrios pobres se parecen a los de nosotros, te lo dice una persona que ha vivido casi toda su vida en USA.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Este thread no va mas... Lo ideal serìa que mantengan la cordura al postear, a pesar de que pensè que en cierto momento esto se ponìa al rojo vivo supieron controlarse unos y otros me sorprendieron negativamente, por eso cierro esto.

A pesar de todo seguiremos siendo el foro el mas maduro de scc.

Amigos Chilenos gracias por su paciencia

*Vane de Rosas*


----------



## Shafick (Jun 21, 2004)

*friendlima por favor, vacía tu casilla de pm*


----------

